# Do transfers expire?



## jmcgurren (Oct 28, 2008)

I just bought some equipment off a guy who gave me tons of number transfers.. They are probably pretty old like 2-6 years ranging. These are plastisol transfers from transfer express. Do they expire or am I good to use them? Thanks!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have some older (5 years) transfers from F&M that are unreliable so they definitely age.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would test a few to find out if they are still printable.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I was in a similar situation. Some worked some didn't. I believe it is a combination of how stored and the process used to make. It was annoying not knowing until I pressed what would work and what wouldn't - ended up tossing them after to many misses.


----------



## jmcgurren (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah I see I will test a few before using. But it looks like I might end up tossing them i cant deal with the headaches.


----------

